# L-5-HTP and breastfeeding



## Lookingup (Feb 25, 2006)

Does anyone know if you can take L-5-Hydroxytryptophan while bfing?

Short history: my 11 month old was a horrid sleeper, so I think my body got used to being up all the time at night. Now that he's finally sleeping, I can not. The insomnia is awful. I've tried melatonin, vitamin and mineral supplementation, homeopathy, hypnosis... I finally broke down and took Ambien from my internist. But it doesn't work that great, and I hate putting chemicals in my body anyway.

Someone recommended Somnolin to me, which contains the above substance. But no one I know can say if it's safe during breastfeeding. If I had the money, I'd see a naturopath....

Please help. I got half an hour of sleep last night. I'm afraid to drive anymore, and I can barely take care of the baby. I know there are hard-core drugs that I could take, but I definitely couldn't breastfeed with them, and I don't want to wean if I don't have to. I just feel like my body's really messed up right now.

Thank you for listening to my rant and any help you can provide.


----------



## kezoo (Apr 6, 2005)

Well, I just went to Hale's website and didn't find any entries for it, although one MD did comment that perhaps a large turkey sandwich would be just as good (contains tryptophan). Perhaps try the turkey first??


----------



## CawMama (Nov 4, 2005)

I thought 5 HTP was more for seratonin levels/depression? It does work well for that. Not sure about BFing though... Dh would say "if you can't sleep it means you need more exercise"....he's such a sensitive guy! Hope you get some rest mama!


----------



## vanessab23 (Nov 9, 2005)

I've been taking MEGA doses of it while BF for the past, oh....3 months....
I'm not worried about it. But I started taking it becuase of major depression. You should look for 5-HTP under postpartum depression and see what the mamas say over there.

P.S. GABA is supposed to be really good for anxiety and insomnia. It's at the natural foods store


----------



## TanyaS (Jun 24, 2003)

I went to a workshop with an herbalist and we discussed what was safe while breastfeeding. There was one (can't recall which at the moment) that probably should be used when breastfeeding much older babies, but that 5-HTP would be safe while breastfeeding a baby of nearly any age. I'd use caution in a preemie, but yours is 11 months old.


----------



## provocativa (Jan 17, 2005)

It made my newborn a little sleepy. Take it with GABA - a calming amino acid. Drink chamomile tea to wash them down, with your calcium/magnesium/zinc supplement (also calming). The gaba and 5htp are in a sleep supplement my mom takes.


----------



## Lookingup (Feb 25, 2006)

Thank you SO MUCH ladies! The women at Mothering know so more about natural remedies than my midwife or lactation consultant do. Hm. You're all hired.









Will try the GABA too. Thanks again!


----------



## CawMama (Nov 4, 2005)

SAMe worked really well for me also for depression, but not sure of its safety during BFing.


----------

